
Show HN: Wisdom Curated – A curated directory of personal development resources - krishkhubchand
http://wisdomcurated.com/
======
lozzo
It looks interesting. A place I could bookmark for later visits. However,
there are no info whatsoever on who's curating it and what criteria are used
on the curation.

